# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو محمد محمود حجازي

## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

بحثت في كتب التراجم عن ترجمة للمفسر محمد محمود حجازي فلم أجد له ترجمة ، ويترجح لدي أنه توفى في الثمانينات أو في أوائل التسعينات من هذا القرن لأني نظرت في كتب التراجم أمثال :
الأعلام للزركلي ( وبالطبع هو ليس فيه لأن الزركلي مات عام 1395هـ )
معجم المؤلفين ( وهو أيضاً ليس موجوداً به لأن كحالة مات عام 1409)
فبحثت في تتمة الأعلام ، وكتاب ذيل الأعلام ، ونثر الجواهر والدرر للمرعشلي و إتمام الأعلام لنزار أباظة ، و محمد رياض المالح فلم أجد شيئا ، وحاولت في البحث على الشبكة فلم أحظى بشيء عنه ، فهل من يدلني ويساعدني ، وجزاه الله خيرا ....

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

هلا بحثتم في الأمر جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## محمد المبارك

الدكتور محمد محمود حجازي له  التفسير الواضح ، هذا ما اعرفه عنه فقط .

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

وهذا أيضاً ما أعرفه عنه ، ولكن هل ترجم له أحد من أهل التأريخ هذا هو بيت القصيد

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

هل من كريم مؤرخ لوذعي بارع يأتي لنا بترجمة الشيخ رحمه الله

----------


## الدكتور مروان

الأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ محمد محمود حجازي
من علماء الأزهر ومدير معهد المنصورة
درس في الأزهر الشريف وتخرج فيه.
عين مديرا لمعهد المنصورة.
أهم آثاره: " التفسير الواضح " 3 مجلدات طبع أكثر من مرة ،
وكتاب: " الوحدة الموضوعية للقرآن الكريم ".
من علماء الأزهر الشريف ومن رجال التفسير البارزين.
كتابه: 
" التفسير الواضح " تفسير قريب التناول لدارسي القرآن الكريم وقرائه وحفاظه ..

----------


## حسن عنقاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا واحسن اليكم .

----------


## الشيشاني

لا أدري عن ترجمته شيئا، غير أن الشيخ نور الدين عتر أثناء شرحه لكتاب "علوم القرآن الكريم" نصح بتفسير الشيخ الحجازي وقال إنه جيد، يهتم بنهضة المسلم اليوم.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

جهود الشيخ الدكتور محمد محمود حجازي في التفسير الموضوعي

https://www.library.tafsir.net/book/6770

----------


## منصور مهران

كنت على صلة طيبة بالشيخ الجليل الدكتور محمد محمود حجازي ، وانقطعت عنه بسبب ظروفي في الخدمة العسكرية ولما انتهت خدمتي سنة ١٩٧٤ صرت أبحث عن أصدقائي وسألت عنه فتلقيت نبأ وفاته قبل ذلك بشهور قد تبلغ عاما أو بعض عام ولم أقرأ تأريخا دقيقا عن وفاته - رحمه الله - .

----------


## منصور مهران

جاء في الرسالة المعدة عنه أن وفاته رحمه الله كانت في الخرطوم سنة ١٩٧٢

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله، وشكر الله لكم أستاذنا على الإضافة.

----------

